

Nintendo games on a Mac - pzaich
http://mattgemmell.com/2013/03/02/playing-nintendo-games-on-a-mac/

======
cocoflunchy

        Downloading games that you don’t own is definitely 
        illegal, of course, and it hurts the content providers. 
        The only reason that we have games to play is because 
        people pay for them - so please don’t download ROMs of 
        games that you don’t actually own. It’s easy to buy huge 
        packs of second-hand console games on ebay, often with 
        the actual systems included, and it doesn’t cost a lot 
        of money.
    

This argument always seems a bit weak to me... I don't see how buying second-
hand games and consoles is going to benefit the original gamemakers in any
way.

Of course if you could buy the original games directly from their authors it
would be a different story, but you can't! Is there something I'm missing
here?

~~~
stonemetal
Simple really your average unemployed 12 year old sells their old games to get
new ones. Take that away and the market for new games will shrink.

~~~
aptwebapps
I don't disagree with the economics of what you're saying, but it's
interesting that the console makers seem to be against second-hand games:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/03/29/the-
coming...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/insertcoin/2012/03/29/the-coming-war-
on-used-games/)

~~~
wreckimnaked
Every single DRM enforcement today is a statement against the second-hand
market. As apps, videos and music are bought as DRM protected files from
online stores, the notion of possession of the physical means (cartidge, disk,
book, etc.) is being replaced by some weird notion of half-ownership attached
to a user ID.

~~~
archenemy
In the rare event of me buying some DRM protected content (rare ebooks, for
example), I will usually do whatever is needed to strip it for my own archival
purposes, and share with friends. When something is DRM-free (Humble bundles
come to mind) I won't share it, but send my friends to the provider. That's
just the little rebel in me.

------
mparlane
Please note that the article currently links to the old Dolphin website. We
have moved to <http://dolphin-emu.org/>

Sadly we do not control the old domain. A mistake made long ago. Google
indexing is hard to beat! (I'm sorry these sentences do not flow well...)

------
pudquick
Since openemu.org is now just an information-less "coming soon" page, the
following links are probably more useful:

<https://github.com/OpenEmu/OpenEmu>

and

<https://github.com/OpenEmu/OpenEmu/downloads>

~~~
dmix
Excellent. Thank you for the links.

------
mpyne
Also to note, the most accurate available SNES emulator is byuu's "bsnes",
which is meant to be an archival-quality SNES emulator. Although it looks like
now it's called "higan" since it supports more systems than just SNES.

<http://www.byuu.org/>

~~~
byuu
It doesn't run natively on OS X yet, unless you use one of the ports. Richard
Bannister's BSNES, OpenEmu, Mednafen, RetroArch or BizHawk. lsnes might have a
Mac port, not sure. I am currently looking for experts in Cocoa to lend a
hand, have some tough API limitations I need to work around.

------
brunorsini
I clearly remember that day in 1999 when UltraHLE was released... It was just
magic: it played Mario 64 and Zelda: Ocarina of Time so smoothly I could
barely believe my eyes. Graphics were higher-res on my SVGA monitor than they
were on my TV, which was connected to a real Nintendo 64. Those games also
blew away pretty much anything similar that was native to Windows back then,
such magical times

------
base698
This was also possible on Pentium 2 233 mhz 15 years ago. The newer games at
the time ran badly but classic Nintendo was flawless even then.

------
1337p337
Shilling hardware with affiliate links?

~~~
slashdotdash
Indicating that these were affiliate links might have been appropriate,
nevertheless the article has provided useful content for me. I have a
neglected Nintendo 64 collecting dust in my loft. Being able to play the games
I own on an emulator using the original controllers would be well worth the
cost of the recommended USB adapter. It didn't even occur to me that I might
be able to do this before now.

~~~
1337p337
I was a bit more annoyed that it seems to have been written and submitted
_just_ to drive traffic through the affiliate links.

I do agree, though, that the USB adapters are nice. I have a couple of PSX
adapters and an SNES adapter. The Japanese console manufacturers seem to do a
much better job with input devices than the PC-oriented crowd over here.
(Although that could just be personal bias; I did almost all my gaming on
consoles and in arcades before the first time I tried plugging something made
by Gravis into my MIDI port.)

------
w-ll
So, I wanted to play some snes9x on my mac mini. It's hooked up to a tv via
hdmi; and every time I start/stop a game, it switches the hdmi output and
overscans like crazy. I still can't figure out whats going on with it.

Anyone experience similar with hdmi output?

------
primitur
Since I got my Open Pandora (<http://openpandora.org/>) I've stopped playing
video games on my workstations and laptops, and gotten a lot more productive!

Anyone who wants to revisit their old collections of games and other
interesting software needs to investigate this wonderful underrated platform -
its truly a neat device and a very rewarding user experience!

~~~
watmough
Yikes! $500 and $600 is a lot for an ARM in a little box. Hardware does appear
pretty nice, but for that money...

------
anonymous
I don't get this unending praise for Nintendo's d-pad. It's possibly the worst
d-pad I've had the pleasure of using - it feels stiff, pressing it diagonally
is completely impossible and the sharp edges leave marks on your fingers.
Compare this to the playstation's solution - 4 independent easy to press
buttons; or Sega and Microsoft's - a nice circle that can be comfortably
pressed in all 8 directions.

~~~
chc
I agree with regard to the original NES d-pad. It was an atrocity against
thumbs and it could literally cut you. But the more recent d-pads feel much
nicer. I never found the circle of the Sega-style d-pad to be much help — I
still have always pushed diagonally with the up and right bars, not by pushing
the empty space between them. And that was even as a 10-year-old with smallish
thumbs.

Also, Nintendo's recent d-pads in particular are so small that your thumb
would have to be unbelievably small not to be able to cover both directions
comfortably.

~~~
anonymous
I have a DS and a Wii. Both their D-pads are hard to press diagonally, not
because of their size, but due to simple mechanical reasons - they're not made
to go diagonally. The cross doesn't fit neatly in the groove when you try to
press diagonally.

------
ZeroGravitas
If you buy that dual N64 input thing (and have two such controllers) you can
play Goldeneye in the (apparently) little known dual-analogue configuration
(holding one controller in each hand by the middle prong).

------
dbecks
PSP. The best GameBoy, I've ever had.

------
apust
Unfortunately Conker's Bad Fur Day is unplayable on sixtyforce. ;_;

~~~
0x09
I played through it about a year ago with mupen64plus/wxMupen64Plus (I wish
Matt had linked it directly rather than only mentioning openemu.) Everything
I've tried works brilliantly except Blast Corps which at least runs well
enough with wine/pj64.

links:

<http://code.google.com/p/mupen64plus/>

<https://bitbucket.org/richard42/>

<https://bitbucket.org/auria/wxmupen64plus> *

* two notable bugs: graphics screw up when other windows overlay the view, controller config tends to reset. OpenEmu is probably better in these respects.

~~~
apust
Amazing... Thank you very much. I appreciate you posting the links.

